# Was ist das ?



## hempels_sofa (27. Februar 2008)

es gibt glaube so einen ähnlichen threat aber ich find ihn nicht.

also was ist das ? bitte die genaue bezeichung.
was das ist sieht ja jeder 

das ding ist so oldschool, das oldschool wieder oldschcool ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2008)

MFM Festplatte, welche genau, k/a, ev 'ne ST225??


----------



## SkastYX (27. Februar 2008)

Alles was ich an beschriftungen erkennen kann ist (glaube ich) ein Seagate Logo auf Bild 1...
EDIT: MFM Glaube ich net...
EDIT2: "Seagate ST-506", das kommt der schonmal sehr nahe. Nacht.


----------



## GoZoU (27. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube die meinst  den Thread hier 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## hempels_sofa (27. Februar 2008)

eine seagate st4096 die von einem winchester controller angesteuert wird.
Betriebssystem DCP 3.3

das teil ist aus einem robotron rechner baujahr 1989. 27kg leicht.
der rechner zieht zarte 8,5 A aus der dose.

sorry für die schlechte fotoquali

@GoZoU: genau der


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

ähm, mit dem Interface hatte ich aber Recht, das ist in der Tat eine MFM Platte, interessant sind die Daten aber allemal 

AUch nicht schlecht, besonders der Part mit 





			
				die verlinkte Seite schrieb:
			
		

> ESDI controllers
> and hard drives must be matched to insure compatibility.


OMG...

immerhin schon 3600 Drehungen


----------



## Geopard (28. Februar 2008)

Da gestern bei uns Elektro-Schrott war habe ich mal aus allen PCs die interessanten Teile ausgebaut. Hier  die Grafikkarten die ich gefunden habe.

Was es genau ist, weiß ich selber nicht, aber hier mal meine Vermutungen (konnte sie bisher noch nicht einbauen und testen):

- Bild 1: Voodoo Rush
- Bild 3: ATI Rage II (steht ja deutlich drauf)

Mit den restlichen Bezeichnungen kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen. Sind sie noch für irgendwas zu gebrauchen (z.B. für den Beitrag: "Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten")?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elianda (28. Februar 2008)

Die Diamond Stealth 64 DRAM waere sicher ganz brauchbar fuer einen DOS Rechner.
Die CL Karte liegt Geschwindigkeitsmaessig im gleichen Bereich, wobei ich nichts zur VESA kompatibilitaet weiss.

Ein Vergleich gibt es zB dort:
http://www.dosforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=536


Die SIS Karte ist eher eine AGP Karte des untersten Segments.


----------

